# What is a good gun for snakes?



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2009)

From a gun-nut site - enuff said
What is a good gun for snakes? - THR


----------



## method (Aug 26, 2009)

Since when did hillbilly's discover the internet


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2009)

Pfft, typical, everyone knows shotties are the best


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 26, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Pfft, typical, everyone knows shotties are the best


 
thats only when the gun is pointing at the guy who wants to kill shoot the snake


----------



## Tristan (Aug 26, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> thats only when the gun is pointing at the guy who wants to kill shoot the snake



and preferably filled with rock salt shots


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2009)

method said:


> Since when did hillbilly's discover the internet


you know your a hillbilly when..
You let your 12 year old daughter smoke at the breakfast table in front of her kids.


----------



## cris (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to shoot snakes with a 410 cannon(although its a camera). Quite ironic when a .410 shotty is probably the best suited to snakes, if in Floridia i would go a 12 gauge for the burms though.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 26, 2009)

I shoot them with my Nikon


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah i got a Canon 1D markII, shoots the buggers great! get a solid shot everytime


----------



## inthegrass (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> you know your a hillbilly when..
> You let your 12 year old daughter smoke at the breakfast table in front of her kids.



should that not read, you let your daughter smoke at the breakfast table in front of your's and her kids?.
cheers


----------



## Australis (Aug 26, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Pfft, typical, everyone knows shotties are the best



Only way to go.

Unless your this guy


someredneck from the link said:


> If you're just wanting to know what the general best snake-killing tool is, look no further than an ordinary garden hoe. They're not exciting, but they never run out of ammo and they ALWAY kill.


----------



## jessb (Aug 26, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> thats only when the gun is pointing at the guy who wants to kill shoot the snake


 
Hilarious when you read some of the hunting threads on here. Good to see the double standards and hypocrisy are alive and well on APS.


----------



## kafren (Aug 26, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> thats only when the gun is pointing at the guy who wants to kill shoot the snake


 
I cant understand why people would shoot snakes for sport, but i understand they can be a problem for people out in the counrty.


----------



## derekm (Aug 26, 2009)

About 30 years ago, when you used to be able to buy guns at a department store, I briefly managed the Sporting Goods department at a BigW. We were getting stocks of single barrel .410 shotguns imported from South America and selling them for less than $50 each with a box of 25 shells. Huge hit with the "only good snake is a dead snake" crowd. We couldn't keep up with the demand from farmers, but even more, from farmers' wives!!!


----------



## spooky (Aug 26, 2009)

jessb said:


> Hilarious when you read some of the hunting threads on here. Good to see the double standards and hypocrisy are alive and well on APS.



Get it right JessB.
It is a little bit different to shoot feral animals then shooting native animals.

Hypocrisy ican be alive and well in any community not just APS. People are people not matter what forum they belong to.


----------



## grizz (Aug 26, 2009)

*Good gun for snakes???*

don't matter what they use, they don't have a trigger finger!


----------



## webcol (Aug 26, 2009)

He doesn't actually mention anything about shooting them for sport, so they may Just want one for protection..


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 26, 2009)

I would think this gun would be best.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 26, 2009)

i would have said a cap gun....


----------

